# In your lowest moments what keeps you going?



## Kermit Jizz (Mar 23, 2022)

How do you cope with your lowest moments? What keeps you around?


----------



## Jimmy Olsen (Mar 23, 2022)

My cat loves me.


----------



## Mayor Adam West (Mar 23, 2022)

Uhh, the knowledge that if I kill myself I'll go to Hell. Also alcohol. And some speckle of hope. But mostly the first two.


----------



## Chilson (Mar 23, 2022)

Living can be fun sometimes.


----------



## Kermit Jizz (Mar 23, 2022)

Éamon de Valera said:


> Uhh, the knowledge that if I kill myself I'll go to Hell. Also alcohol. And some speckle of hope. But mostly the first two.


What's your favorite booze? I'm rocking rum and beer atm.


----------



## Mayor Adam West (Mar 23, 2022)

Kermit Jizz said:


> What's your favorite booze? I'm rocking rum and beer atm.


Whiskey. Jameson to be specific. It's shit but we don't deserve the good shit because we have sinned against God. I view it as a form of penance.


----------



## Mayor Adam West (Mar 23, 2022)

Chilson said:


> Living can be fun sometimes.


Yes. But not when sober.


----------



## WULULULULU (Mar 23, 2022)

I dunno? You can have the thought of it but something inside you just says "no" and then you go back in your life but more jaded and cynical. Maybe its for the best.


----------



## axfaxf (Mar 23, 2022)

I´m dead set for seeing it all come crashing down (and get my pension, but that´s really a secondary objective tbqh).

Besides, suicide is for losers and trannies, but I repeat my self.


----------



## Isaac (Mar 23, 2022)

The perseverance of the foxes and Foxists.

"Teach me to despise the world's mockeries, its hatred, and its threats, knowing that even if it should succeed in depriving me of some advantage in this life, it can never rob me of You and Your promise of life forever at Your side. While I travel though this life, preserve me in the faith that claimed me as a child of Your heavenly household, until that time You would recieve me into my heavenly home. Amen."


----------



## Joe Swanson (Mar 23, 2022)

Wife, kids and (now illegal) Russian vodka


----------



## Mayor Adam West (Mar 23, 2022)

Joe Swanson said:


> Wife, kids and (now illegal) Russian vodka


Yeah I need to get myself a wife and kids. That'd make me much happier tbh.


----------



## Kiwi On The Go (Mar 23, 2022)

The dream of one day living in a rustic cabin with my girlfriend and several farm animals, unbothered by the rest of the world. 
Gonna make it happen someday, man.


----------



## Grub (Mar 23, 2022)

Because death will inevitably come some day no matter how good or bad life is, as long as you're alive, there's always the chance things will change. I don't really care what religions, science or anyone living says about death, nobody alive knows what death is like, period. For some reason, I'm alive, might as well do the whole life thing because, death is inescapable and life is fleeting.


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (Mar 23, 2022)

Hope, I guess. At my lowest I had to do the basic math: give up now and assure that everything ends on the worst note possible or keep on going and see if I can manage to die in a nice warm room with at least one family member watching the clock run out with me. 

It helped.


----------



## Lady Rackets Ass (Mar 23, 2022)

Éamon de Valera said:


> Yes. But not when sober.


I rock the vodka usually svedka cuz it’s dirt cheap and I’m dirty and top quality weed pretty much every night.


----------



## Kermit Jizz (Mar 23, 2022)

Joe Swanson said:


> Wife, kids and (now illegal) Russian vodka


Are kids worth it? I've got the wife but not sure if the kids would be worth the trouble. Feels like it'd be cruel to bring them into this gay dead nigger workd.


----------



## Mewtwo_Rain (Mar 23, 2022)

Multiple things:

I want to see the chaos unfold when everything hits the shit, it used to be for "revenge-told you so's" now it's more like something I can't escape and need to see.

An indomitable will, after facing depression that destroyed me twice, I will never give up my existence without a fight. Even when I feel like giving up or admitting an inner defeat something inside my mind won't let me give in.

The family I care about and my very close friends and a few certain girls who have stood by my side.

I'm enjoying my road in life, and the knowledge that life is a journey and not merely a destination even with the bumps and pitfalls along the way.


----------



## Joe Swanson (Mar 23, 2022)

Kermit Jizz said:


> Are kids worth it? I've got the wife but not sure if the kids would be worth the trouble. Feels like it'd be cruel to bring them into this gay dead nigger workd.


They're certainly a handful, but the little moments are what's worth it


----------



## Kermit Jizz (Mar 23, 2022)

Joe Swanson said:


> They're certainly a handful, but the little moments are what's worth it


Don't you worry about them? The fact you're bringing them into a life worse than what you've gone through? That thought keeps me from wanting to even try.


----------



## Kari Kamiya (Mar 23, 2022)

When I felt lost after leaving college, I chose to be apathetic and just stopped paying attention to the time and day, but mainly distracted myself with Chinese cartoons and my hobbies of drawing and writing. Really, nothing more than distractions and just something to keep me busy. I did it that way because I knew curling up to die wasn't going to change anything if I couldn't leave _something_ of worth behind in my memory.

Now I actually have something to live for. I'm happier now than I was this time around last year, but I still have a ways to go before I stop feeling the twinges of apathy and self-loathing. Knowing I have a future to look forward to means I have a better, healthier way to spend my time and pass the day. I'm still left alone to my thoughts when I go to bed, but I can't go any lower than I have before now that there's a way up-and-out of the rut I had found myself in.



Mewtwo_Rain said:


> I want to see the chaos unfold when everything hits the shit, it used to be for "revenge-told you so's" now it's more like something I can't escape and need to see.


That, too. I got bored of apathy and needed something "entertaining", so embracing schadenfreude has helped. Will most likely continue to indulge in that schadenfreude, but now I'm not doing it alone. Guess there's something romantic and comforting about watching the world go up in flames with your significant other by your side. Like the ending to _Fight Club_.


----------



## SSJGPUAR (Mar 23, 2022)

Getting to finally see how Berserk ends  oh wait,


----------



## Kari Kamiya (Mar 23, 2022)

SSJGPUAR said:


> Getting to finally see how Berserk ends  oh wait,


That's why you get into multiple long-runners, mate. When one ends, you still have the others to look forward to, maybe can find a new one to try and fill that hole.

(Serious answer to joke answer.)


----------



## Pee Cola (Mar 23, 2022)

Knowing that I have the plans and means to an hero if things get too much and there's no coming back from it. It's counterintuitive, but knowing I have the means to opt out at any time helps keep me going. Brian Griffin gets it.


----------



## CAPTAIN MATI (Mar 23, 2022)

A really good sandwich.


----------



## Joe Swanson (Mar 23, 2022)

Kermit Jizz said:


> Don't you worry about them? The fact you're bringing them into a life worse than what you've gone through? That thought keeps me from wanting to even try.


Oh of course, and I dread when they reach their teenage years, but I 100% believe human life is worth bringing into the world simply so it can experience something. Be it good or bad, I certainly want to exist in this world for as long as God wills


----------



## Synthetic Smug (Mar 23, 2022)

Sheer meanness.


----------



## Shadfan666xxx000 (Mar 23, 2022)

I have a house to inherit and the barest pickings of family pride. Because of that and other factors, I've taught myself that I'm not meant to fail completely.


----------



## Minecraft Axolotl (Mar 23, 2022)

Kiwifarms. I'm doing a damn sight better then most of the delusional fuckers who are featured here


----------



## vanilla_pepsi_head (Mar 23, 2022)

I have a huge backlog of video games I haven't finished yet. Also a bunch of pharmaceuticals and a mild street drug habit take the edge off the crushing sense of despair at least

Really I just want to see how much crazier shit's gonna get. If I necked myself before 2016 for some reason I would've missed the Trump presidency, which was fucking gold, mostly thanks to spergs chimping out for 4+ straight years. It never got old seeing Trump say something, waiting while it passes through the MSM machine and his words come out the other side twisted, taken out of context, or even outright fabricated in some places to sound cartoonishly evil or ridiculous. Plus there was a fair bit of actual ridiculous stuff Trump did in fact say/shitpost.

Then there is the troon menace and I can hope and want to wait for this to implode into a supernova of degenerate stupidity. I doubt we'll see the butchers nailed to the wall for mutilating the mentally ill with partially experimental surgeries, promising them laughably unrealistic expectations that only those mentally ill would believe, and refusing to acknowledge that a "good" result still usually looks like Yaniv's disgusting hatchet vagina. However I think the government will have to answer for taking away the ability to prevent your kid from trooning out.

Essentially I like to laugh at people being retarded and the absurdity of clown world because if you can't then it's just depressing. If I live to see a few motherfuckers get their comeuppance it's a bonus.


----------



## Chongqing (Mar 23, 2022)

I keep in mind the pain I would cause to others if anything happened to me.


----------



## Red Hood (Mar 23, 2022)

Pure will to survive.


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (Mar 23, 2022)

Kermit Jizz said:


> Don't you worry about them? The fact you're bringing them into a life worse than what you've gone through? That thought keeps me from wanting to even try.


Don't be a fag. Imagine if people had that attitude in the middle ages, when real shit happened with alarming regularity. Up until 100 or so years ago you had to have 8 of them just to see one or two grow up. Hell, that's still true in Africa. Of all the reasons not to have children, that's the gayest one.

Now, if your wife wears the pants and you don't think you could discipline a child without making things worse, maybe take pause. Just find a better reason than "life is hard", damn.


----------



## King Dedede (Mar 23, 2022)

Spite. There are people who'd like me dead and I hate them.


----------



## Juan But Not Forgotten (Mar 23, 2022)

The fact that I am too incompetent to even kill myself.


----------



## The Curmudgeon (Mar 23, 2022)

I want to live. No matter how fucked up life may seem, I want to see my life to the very end.

I love my family. They mean everything to me.

My imagination. My hobbies and interests. And sleep. I always feel better after a nice long rest.


----------



## The Spice boi (Mar 23, 2022)

Honestly, OP, you most likely have it pretty good, relatively speaking. It doesn't seem like it, but right now is probably the best time in human history to be alive. Sure there's bullshit, but there has and always will be bullshit society has to deal with it.

I count my lucky stars that my worst problems in life are paying bills or getting fired. If I was born any other time I'd probably have died of polio, starved or been eaten by a leopard or cannibals


----------



## Shadfan666xxx000 (Mar 23, 2022)

As an additional point to my earlier reply: I just want to see myself be healthy and happy. That's what I live to see and do. I don't care about leaving my mark, doing good deeds or saving the world. I just want to do well in my life and find contentment. There's no greater ambition I seek or some mission I need to justify myself. I just want a good life and I feel like it's in my power.


----------



## A Rastafarian Skeleton (Mar 23, 2022)

I watch this scene


----------



## Lady Round Buns (Mar 23, 2022)

My children and the desire to be a happy, chubby little granny someday, my wonderful husband, the little bit of hope that I somehow retain after all the bullshit I've been through plus the last couple of years, and also the fact that I'd LOVE to say, BOO YAH DIPSHITS! I told you so! when things fully fall apart thanks to globohomo.

All that, and spite. Pure, unadulterated spite against the legion of zombies who hate me for being anti-woke, etc. I'm the happiest I've ever been, and they'll always be miserable faggots, trannies, and niggers.


----------



## glass_houses (Mar 23, 2022)

I have a huge backlog of books to get through. And for some indefinable reason, there are a small number of people who insist that they desire my continuing presence in their lives.

Also rats. I really, really like my pet rats. There have been times when the only things that got me out of bed were those freeloading little vermin.

And in the past eight years or so, I have some nieces that I've gotten close to and built up a relationship with. And that's nice. That's worth getting out of bed for too.


----------



## Juan But Not Forgotten (Mar 23, 2022)

Pee Cola said:


> Knowing that I have the plans and means to an hero if things get too much and there's no coming back from it. It's counterintuitive, but knowing I have the means to opt out at any time helps keep me going. Brian Griffin gets it.


You have a kid, isn't that enough?


----------



## ddlloo (Mar 23, 2022)

Knowing that at least I'm not Anthony Burch.

In all seriousness, not much. Mostly just weaponising my pants shitting fear of failure by convincing myself that suicide is a failure in and of itself.


----------



## Syaoran Li (Mar 23, 2022)

The love I have for my fiancée and how I want to build a future with her is what keeps me going.


----------



## AcidityLiquidity (Mar 23, 2022)

Being dead would kind of suck


----------



## The Cunting Death (Mar 23, 2022)

No. For me its having a sense of apathy towards nearly everything and setting sights on what you want to do. Even if you suck dick at it, practice. You'll eventually get good at it.


----------



## Pee Cola (Mar 23, 2022)

Juan But Not Forgotten said:


> You have a kid, isn't that enough?


If only it were the simple.


----------



## FruitFever (Mar 23, 2022)

My family would be sad.


----------



## gang weeder (Mar 23, 2022)

Spiting the people who want me dead.


----------



## Ted_Logan (Mar 23, 2022)

In my lowest part of my life even though I want to just end it, need to remember there is some silver lining. Risk nothing or risk it all.


----------



## Juan But Not Forgotten (Mar 23, 2022)

Pee Cola said:


> If only it were the simple.


I don't know, I am an asshole, but hurting so hard any child, let alone my own is beyond my comprehension.


----------



## Ser Prize (Mar 23, 2022)

That some poor fuck had to bury his kid right after a mammoth hunt, that further still a mammal danced between the feet of giants. There's been so much leading to me that I'd feel like I wasted all that effort if I just ended it.


Kiwi On The Go said:


> The dream of one day living in a rustic cabin with my girlfriend and several farm animals, unbothered by the rest of the world.
> Gonna make it happen someday, man.


Also this. But dating is such a shitshow these days I'm starting to think I missed that train.


----------



## Cheerlead-in-Chief (Mar 23, 2022)

Books to read in the future
An apartment currently being built, with more positive plans for the future


----------



## BussyBuster (Mar 23, 2022)

The idea that I can continue to be a shitlord online


----------



## Muu (Mar 23, 2022)

Being an optimist and lacking the intellectual capacity to get depressed.


----------



## Mayor Adam West (Mar 23, 2022)

gang weeder said:


> Spiting the people who want me dead.


Oh. That's a good one.


----------



## Fools Idol (Mar 23, 2022)

Because there's always a tomorrow.


----------



## stupid orc (Mar 24, 2022)

i never figured out how to shave my balls with out cutting myself and i can only try every other day, once i get it then i’ll neck.


----------



## ArnoldPalmer (Mar 24, 2022)

There's too much shit to do and not having medical insurance is probably gonna end up killing me anyway.

To answer your question, though, I don't know what keeps me going. I just haven't tried to kill myself yet. Probably the whole going to hell for it thing.


----------



## snailslime (Mar 24, 2022)

i get off the internet, where most people are melodramatic crybabies/shut-ins


----------



## The Last Stand (Mar 24, 2022)

I watch old movies.


----------



## DDBCAE CBAADCBE (Mar 24, 2022)

That fact that even as miserable as I get sometimes I’ll always know that there’s some part of me that loves that misery as much as the moments of joy, those emotions and everything good and bad in this world are too interesting and complex for me not to want to explore it more and see how it all turns out. I guess in a way it’s part curiosity and a genuine love for life in all of its many and intricate facets. Don’t get me wrong, I get depressed a lot and there have been several occasions where I almost pulled the trigger but it was those very same emotions that kept me going because I want to be able continue feeling sad and I love feeling happy, I never want to forget those pure feelings. They’re very precious to me like the memories of my first steps or my Dad coaching my baseball team. I would never ask for a perfect world because the flaws are part of its beauty.


----------



## Juan But Not Forgotten (Mar 24, 2022)

You know, that's kinda fucked up - if anyone here would tell that he is going to end it all, I'd rip my ass to pieces only to persuade him into changing his mind. But at the same time every single argument I'd give him to keep on living wouldn't work on me. "Can't kill a snake with it's own venom."


----------



## The Great Chandler (Mar 24, 2022)

Éamon de Valera said:


> Yes. But not when sober.


I'm gonna have to disagree with you there.

Sober is a difficulty for real gamers of life bro!


----------



## NewRetroVagina23 (Mar 24, 2022)

Interesting and improbable shit keeps happening that thwarts my plans.


----------



## SouthernBitchBob (Mar 24, 2022)

Spite.

If I'm down on my luck, feeling like there isn't much point, wondering why I even bother, I can never forget that I have a victory life can't snatch from me. I only lose if I stop going. If nothing else, I will not let the nebulous "them" _win_. I lose on my terms, not theirs.


----------



## The Cunting Death (Mar 24, 2022)

Apathy. 
Apathy towards the good and bad, and just head straight on towards whatever my objective is


----------



## Osmosis Jones (Mar 24, 2022)

I know that my being alive pisses a lot of people off and that's enough for me. So spite, I guess. 



Explicitly Cacophonous said:


> Don't be a fag. Imagine if people had that attitude in the middle ages, when real shit happened with alarming regularity. Up until 100 or so years ago you had to have 8 of them just to see one or two grow up. Hell, that's still true in Africa. Of all the reasons not to have children, that's the gayest one.
> 
> Now, if your wife wears the pants and you don't think you could discipline a child without making things worse, maybe take pause. Just find a better reason than "life is hard", damn.


What about retards that are fully aware of their incapacity or inability to functionally and adequately parent, whether due to personal or environmental circumstances?


Juan But Not Forgotten said:


> You know, that's kinda fucked up - if anyone here would tell that he is going to end it all, I'd rip my ass to pieces only to persuade him into changing his mind. But at the same time every single argument I'd give him to keep on living wouldn't work on me. "Can't kill a snake with it's own venom."


Anyone that posts about doing the die is doing it for attention and answering the call will only make them dig deeper. The absolute best thing someone ever said to me when I was in one of those attention seeking phases in my adolescence was "okay, do it then. Kill yourself."


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (Mar 24, 2022)

Me? I'm Tight As Fuck said:


> What about retards that are fully aware of their incapacity or inability to functionally and adequately parent, whether due to personal or environmental circumstances?


Yeah, that's a good reason.


----------



## BipolarPon (Mar 24, 2022)

My dog keeps me from biting the bullet when I'm super depressed or feeling suicidal.


----------



## Juan But Not Forgotten (Mar 24, 2022)

Me? I'm Tight As Fuck said:


> Anyone that posts about doing the die is doing it for attention and answering the call will only make them dig deeper. The absolute best thing someone ever said to me when I was in one of those attention seeking phases in my adolescence was "okay, do it then. Kill yourself."


Oh, don't worry, I am not going to try to change your mind.


----------



## The Unbecoming (Mar 24, 2022)

You'd be surprised how much spite can keep a man moving along just fine.


----------



## Kermit Jizz (Mar 24, 2022)

Oh fuck I forgot I made this thread. This is why I shouldn't be allowed my phone when drinking.


----------



## Shig O'nella (Mar 25, 2022)

Ever had your car break down in some shitty little village and have to wait a couple of days for the parts to come in and it be fixed? So you're stuck there. May as well have a good look around and see what it has to offer, right? There'll be pretty places and good people as well as dirt and shit. Maybe the cafe does really good pie. you don't know until you go looking.

There were 12 billion or so years when I didn't exist. There'll be many billions more when I don;t exist again. So while I'm here, you do what you want. I'm going to check out the pie.


----------



## SpaceMovie1992 (Mar 25, 2022)

There are a few people whose graves I need to piss on. I can't go before they do.


----------



## The Last Stand (Mar 25, 2022)

I think of the people that would be affected.


----------



## GloryHole Stalker (Mar 26, 2022)

Waiting for Makunouchi Ippo to return to boxing. I figure I've got at least a few years left in that case.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Mar 27, 2022)

GeorgeFloyd said:


> I watch this scene


I was planning on killing myself. Not in that attention seeking way where you send cryptic doomer messages to all your friends and family, just clean up my house, write a note, and had the gun against my head. I decided a week ago if I felt the same for a week and it did not change, I'd do it. On a sunday, the holiest of days.

I decided, with the bullet in the chamber to read until I read one more dumbfuck post that makes me want to blow out my brains.

Then I saw this post, without any explanation, or even upvotes. Was this a sign?

I decided to watch this scene as I ended trigger discipline and fondled the trigger until you feel that slight resistance. And I just want to let you know.... you were right. I decided to call my ex and we are getting back together. It was all thanks to the joy of your video. Thank you.

Ps. Does anyone know how to fix holes in drywalls. I laughed so hard I need to fix my wall now.


----------



## Amber the Hedgehog (Mar 27, 2022)

Honestly because I had screwed up priorities as child. In one point when around 11, I was suicidal, not dramatic thinking actually suicidal. Why is complicated and a long story but also kinda irrelevant. Regardless I was ready to die and looked ways to kill myself but I couldn't figure out a way that would kill me for sure but that wouldn't hurt. I was a kid so death was a vague consept but pain wasn't and I was bit of a wuss. I was really afraid of pain and discomfort so it closed out so many ways of death I could think at time. Like I was afraid that I could survive a jump from tall building and would just end up with broken bones or I was afraid of getting sick and throwing up if I tried to poison myself. Basically while I tried figure out how to kill myself in acceptable way, slowly  alot of the reasons why I wanted to die got solved. My life, despite how low I went, got better. Not great but better enough that I could go on.

That plus few other experiences just pointed out to me that the pain was temporary so don't do anything too dumb just because you are feeling really bad right now. It might not be fast and I can't see it right now but I had those low points before and I remember how life didn't just stay crappy. Feeling storms can only last so long and when they pass you can see things more clearly. I found out what I needed to do or time healed.


----------



## Mister Uno (Mar 27, 2022)

When after dealing with depression for years, you finally realize that things will never improve by feeling sorry for yourself or dwelling in the past, as well as general bad shit going on in the world. It doesn't help I've seen what decades depression can do to a people. Two of the four people I know who have it bad are my parents, the rest are also family. One of them killed themselves, and it really made me realize how selfish suicide is, and ironically snapped me out of it. I try to appreciate the smaller things in life while improving myself little by little. When it comes to dread of the future of this world and the people in it, I laugh about. The saying goes "If I don't laugh, I cry". And honestly laughing at it all is much better then constantly being angry and upset on current events. Don't get me wrong, I still reflect from time to time, but I try not doing so for too long, and appreciate how've things have changed since then.
Also, old 8chan /pol/ use to have really good self improvement threads before it got banned by the faggot BO at the time. Had a lot of genuinely good advice in it. Helped me a lot.


----------



## PaleTay (Mar 28, 2022)

The idea of Hell or nothingness. I think I could imagine a great world if afterlife starts as nothingness and you expend mental energy to create. I got talked into buying a house I hate in my 20s by a co-signer instead of one I would have loved, I guess the idea that someone might die or move and I'll get an amazing neighbor or something too.


----------



## Roast Chicken (Mar 29, 2022)

Contemplating the mechanincs involved in hanging, poisoning and bleeding out and the consequences if you survive the attempt. Better to be a failure than a vegetable, I suppose.


----------



## Providence (Mar 29, 2022)

Responsibility and duty. Sounds gay, maybe it is,  but that's what's left at the bottom.


----------



## BrunoMattei (Mar 29, 2022)

Having something that you're proud of and want to see completed. Whatever that might be but I would argue that it must be seen in order to truly exist and grow. Art or creation is the manifestation of the will to live.

That and to spite those who I hate. I shall not die before I can laugh at their grave.


----------



## Wesley Willis (Mar 30, 2022)

Only two things matter. My freaks and my peaks.


----------



## b0x (Mar 30, 2022)

Knowing what I know, this enables me to keep functioning.


----------



## Helium Bubble (Mar 30, 2022)

This server is No Respawn.  You get one life.  Deleting because you fucked up the run is lame.  Take it to the end and see what happens; you'll probably be surprised.  And even if it goes completely tits up, you'll at least be able to look whatever cosmic entity exists beyond the shadow in the eye and say "Fuck it, I did what I could."  

The universe does not care about you and will not help you-- but if that is true (and it is), it follows that the universe will not stop you.  

Also, the people trying to take power right now are fucking cringe.  People fault normies for ceding ground the lunatics and creeps; necking yourself is the ultimate expression of giving up in front of the weirdos and authoritarian fuckheads.  Remain alive, Kiwi, for no other reason than it reminds those people that they're hellish freaks and makes them seethe.


----------



## Iron Jaguar (Mar 30, 2022)

Anger and seething hatred.


----------



## Pimpleking55 (Mar 30, 2022)

Lolis and cats and if the situation was especially dire, catlolis.


----------



## Sarvon (Apr 2, 2022)

I get depressive episodes and anxiety attacks like any normal person. But I just compartmentalize whatever is bothering me. The worst thing to do is fixate and allow the small things to take over your life. My day to day is taking care of my kids, laughing with my wife, going to work, and paying whatever  bills get thrown my way.  Besides, suicide is gay and best left to trannies.


----------



## Freya (Apr 2, 2022)

I shitpost about how much I hate pitbulls


----------



## LordofTendons (Apr 3, 2022)

Schadenfreude.


----------



## Bob jensen (Apr 3, 2022)

My kids, my parents , and my ex. If i Remove myself I hurt them all far worse than what my retarded brain thinks I  need to exit for.


----------



## Narutard (Apr 3, 2022)

Human existence is a hilarious joke and should not be taken serious. We want to figure everything out, but will never, ever find out _*why *_we exist. 
Even if God literally came down to earth and explained *why* we would a) refuse to believe he’s God and b) refuse to believe his word.
This single thought keeps a smile on my face and makes me happy to be alive. It’s all a joke, but a joke I’m glad to be part of.


----------



## AMHOLIO (Apr 3, 2022)

BrunoMattei said:


> Having something that you're proud of and want to see completed. Whatever that might be but I would argue that it must be seen in order to truly exist and grow. Art or creation is the manifestation of the will to live.
> 
> That and to spite those who I hate. I shall not die before I can laugh at their grave.


I'm with this.

Life is hard.  But we have dogs, oreos, friends, pretty trees and oceans, and other things we don't know if we can keep if we die.  I want to see those things and enjoy them as long as I can.  I hope there's another life to enjoy them in, but for now, I want to make sure I do it during this life.

I always had a strange drive that even if I didn't like myself or where I was at, I should still live.  Even if I don't like either of those (I do right now), I know I'm the only one who can change it.  Life is a temporary state.  Thriving not just to share things, to help others, or to spite people, but to feel those things that make life worth something.  Every second of laughter, every calming moment of a rainstorm, every time you look at the grass and it ripples in a pleasant way.  Bhuddah wasn't wrong to say we let our desires control ourselves too much, but it isn't wrong or selfish to use those desires to keep functioning even if you feel bad having them.


----------



## NeoGAF Lurker (Apr 3, 2022)

A cliche answer but my wife and child. We’re working on baby #2 and she wants 4-5 kids. Plus my family makes me truly happy in a way I never thought possible.

Also there are certain interests that want me out of the way to clog the planet with even more niggers. I’m not going away that easily.


----------



## Jet Fuel Johnny (Apr 3, 2022)

Spite.


----------



## Gamer Supreme (Apr 3, 2022)

Dr. Pepper.


----------



## Shitted Scaredless (Apr 3, 2022)

Spite.


----------



## Mega Man II Intro - GB (Apr 3, 2022)

Shig O'nella said:


> There were 12 billion or so years when I didn't exist. There'll be many billions more when I don;t exist again. So while I'm here, you do what you want. I'm going to check out the pie.


Don't do it, those pies are Goldbelly! NOOOOO!

The thing that keeps me around is knowing that if I work hard and catch a couple lucky breaks, I'll be in the position to help others. I don't want to succeed as much as I want others to succeed. I want to "do good in the world".


----------



## Shidoen (Apr 3, 2022)

My Parents, my love, my faith, and my need to poop.


----------



## Ronnie McNutt (Apr 3, 2022)

allah


----------



## Flea Man Marbles (Apr 3, 2022)

The heartbeat is an involuntary process.


----------



## RustedPeacock (Apr 3, 2022)

1. Killing thyself is mortal sin and though I doubt God exist I won't check my luck on that.
2. Weaklings kill themselves. Fuck'em.
3. I am not in the rush to void.


----------



## HissingBastard (Apr 3, 2022)

My family, friends and loved ones.
The little pleasures of every day life. Like getting to eat my favorite meal, seeing a cute baby skunk on the road, laughing at a meme or taking a warm shower. 
The fact that my existence makes troons dysphoric and mad.


----------



## SSj_Ness (Apr 6, 2022)

I'm just good at distracting myself. I could be on fire and mentally change the subject.


----------



## Anal Eclipse (Apr 6, 2022)

The family and friends that still give a shit about me, the fear of not confessing my sins before I die, and my goal of becoming a computer engineering genius.


----------



## tehpope (Apr 6, 2022)

I wanna see the end of clown world. Not that I've been depressed within the last few years. Also lolcows. I take a look at the people featured on this site and say "Well, at least you're not Chris Chan".


----------



## PenneHead (Apr 6, 2022)

I come home everyday to my cockatiel singing tunes for me. He always cheers me up.


----------



## McSchlomo (Apr 6, 2022)

Spite


----------



## Big Man on Campus (Apr 6, 2022)

Fear that this is all there is. The terror of nonexistence is a pretty motivating force.


----------



## shameful existence (Apr 6, 2022)

Curiosity and the need to understand.
Getting interested in the nature of reality, consciousness and our universe has been a blessing. When you're less obsessed with your life and legacy, it's easier to appreciate things like a child would. I like to be amazed by something every day.


----------



## SargonF00t (Apr 6, 2022)

Having a cat makes a big difference.


----------



## whothefuck (Apr 6, 2022)

I'm too scared of death to kill myself. Just thinking about not existing, darkness but without even the comprehension of darkness, terrifies me as I realise that everything I see and experience is temporary, and one day I will leave the world and enter into nothing. Not simply a pitch black void- but nothing. No vision, no feelings, no thoughts. Total non-existence.


----------



## Narcotics (Apr 6, 2022)

I don't feel that it's my time to cease to exist yet.


----------



## Deadly Nightshade (Apr 7, 2022)

To spite those who have hurt me in the past and want to see me fail at life, I know they are watching. One way or another, I will be successful in life and I hope it irks them to know that the geeky timid girl who once longed for companionship is doing just fine compared to their ‘sjw, using mental illness for attention, mlm-shilling, crackhead, negligent parenting’ asses. I have forgiven them all but I won’t forget.

Also, Jesus. I feel less miserable and suicidal because of my faith in him/God.


----------



## Maximultimate Gravy (Apr 7, 2022)

I want to see how far I can go in life regardless of (or maybe even because of) all the shit it's been throwing at me. There's a kind of satisfaction in being able to look back and wonder how you were able to live through it.


----------



## Second-Hand Boat Supplies (Apr 7, 2022)

Keeping it vague to avoid power-leveling, but I've slowly been becoming much more spiritual over the past year or so and I draw some perseverance from that. In all honestly, it's a little like Pascal's wager for me. If life is meaningless in the end, oh well, it didn't matter. If life on earth does have meaning, continuing to live it must be a moral net positive.


----------



## Tsukasa Kayoda (Apr 7, 2022)

Honestly my family. 
If I didn't have my family I more than likely would have been dead by now, probably from one of the countless dumbass things I've done. 
I know I post a ton of doom-pilled autism, and I am mentally prepping myself for the upcoming horrors, but unless my family magically vanishes, I am not going to take the coward's way out.


----------



## Shamino (Apr 8, 2022)

Well personal aspirations, and also, Im the family's provider, which is even a stronger reason.
You don't come back from infinity btw, better to kick the bucket with a rather small heap of regrets.


----------



## CognitiveDeficiency (Apr 8, 2022)

The realization that although I hate myself I hate everyone even more.
God has let me live another day and I’m about to make it everyone’s problem.


----------



## M3xus (Apr 8, 2022)

I have a job that's important, and people that want to see me when I wake up the next morning.

That, and the knowledge that no matter how shitty things are now, at least I'm not some miserable fuck like Bob Chipman.


----------



## Secret Asshole (Apr 8, 2022)

I made a deal with myself to kill myself by ██ if I hadn't gotten my shit together. I had a good family, so I couldn't do it. If I killed myself, I knew my mother would die of a broken heart. So my suicide would effectively be a murder.

So at ██ I joined up at a ██████████ ████████ ███████ . I made amazing progress, more than I could have ever expected. I'm important and valuable to my boss and the people around me. My experiences allow me to help my peers and people who are lost in ████████ ████████ ███████. What I investigate is important and ground breaking. A man who basically wanted to kick me out of the institution now relies on me.

However, this did not come easily, or simply. Every day was pain, the emotional equivalent of crawling through barbed wire and razor blades. Nobody held your hand, you were alone and independent, expected to function no matter your job, family life, mental state or anything external. Criticism came quickly and harshly. I wanted to quit, many many times. But I didn't, because I went through hell to get where I am. Even during the worst times, pure stubbornness guided me through. And I got to a place I never thought I'd be. I did it with the help of my family, a good friend and a great doctor. But it was still me who pulled myself through the pain and misery. They just helped ease it on the journey.

My point is, you don't know what is going to happen. You really don't. I never imagined this happening to me. Am I rich? No. Do I have a girl? No (I don't have time for one and I'd rather do what I want). These are things society says a 'successful' person should have. Fuck that and fuck this entire philosophy. It is vapid and empty.

Things are never determined. They might appear to be hopeless and your fate is sealed, but it isn't. And this is true at any age. I've seen 50 year olds going to medical school and 45 year olds going to graduate school. The internet saying you're ancient at 30 is fucking ridiculous, stupid and wrong. That your life is set in stone by that age. Wrong. They're wrong about every metric of success, age and what is important.

*Powerleveling shit has been hidden

What will fulfill you is purpose. Do not seek success because of what society tells you success is, or that it is impossible after a certain age. If a job like stocking shelves gives you purpose and makes you feel better, stock shelves. You will never know what it will lead to.

I'm not going to say you won't fail. God knows I have. Suffering and failure is a two sided coin. If you let it make you a victim, you feel helpless with it, then you have lost and will never find happiness. Instead, integrate it into you. Let those experiences harden you, because most people haven't felt suffering and are just using it for victimization or faking it. Suffering has made me stronger. More resilient. I'm not a victim to it. I don't seek pity. I use it as an experience to go forward. If you can push through with it, learn the lessons of suffering and fortify yourself with it, you will be unbeatable. Because so few people use it. They're always keen on people to feel sorry for them. They never go anywhere or do anything with it.

Suffering builds strength if you use it right. It makes you resilient, especially if you don't become cynical or a bad person because of it. If you can suffer and retain a good nature, that is a godly trait and that's something to be proud of alone and give you enough reason to wake up. Your scars aren't disfigurements to be pitied, they're marks of survival and perseverance through adversity.

No matter your mental state, wake up every single day. Even if it take 2, 3, 5 or 10 years. Persevere. You don't know what waits for you. You don't know what is going to happen. Ignore societal standards of 'success', they're a worthless metric. Ignore what other people have, as that's useless. Focus on you. And things you may never expect to occur just might.


----------



## Maurice Caine (Apr 8, 2022)

Max Payne remake. If it sucks I'll die a little inside.


----------



## Mega Man II Intro - GB (Apr 9, 2022)

Secret Asshole said:


> I made a deal with myself to kill myself by ██ if I hadn't gotten my shit together.


I just want to say that I always give your posts attention for the right reasons. You're a genuine person and that is noticed. And in general you help others just by being that genuine person, but specifically you will help others (including me) by posting this. This sounds a bit gay and cringe but it's late and you know what I mean.


----------



## milk (Apr 9, 2022)

When I'm down, I just browse the farms and laugh at all the crazies that are worse off than me.


----------



## Whatsup bud? (Apr 9, 2022)

Even the worse feelings pass eventually. Maybe they'll come back, but we contain them. They are never bigger than us.


----------



## CiaphasCain (Apr 12, 2022)

If I kill myself then Nikocado Avocado will have out lasted me.


----------



## The Great Chandler (Apr 12, 2022)

CognitiveDeficiency said:


> The realization that although I hate myself I hate everyone even more.
> God has let me live another day and I’m about to make it everyone’s problem.


Cringe edge


----------



## Monkey Shoulder (Apr 15, 2022)

I'm gonna hang on until my parents are dead.


----------



## murph (Apr 15, 2022)

All my family are dead. I don't know why I'm still here. Habit, I guess. Also, sometimes it's fun.


----------



## Jonah Hill poster (Apr 15, 2022)

murph said:


> All my family are dead. I don't know why I'm still here. Habit, I guess. Also, sometimes it's fun.


The ironic part is that deep down, this will also be my own situation in a few years down the road. Only thing is that while I’m waiting for the inevitable, I’m not letting it hold me back on wanting to get a good job with good, moderate security.


----------



## Skookum Jim (Apr 15, 2022)

without power leveling too much, both my parents had some pretty major chronic health issues, so statistically me being alive is a miracle. They went through all that work and expense and hardship, I owe them an honest shot, even in this clown world.


----------



## Manul Otocolobus (Apr 15, 2022)

What keeps me going is pure spite to outlive the people I hate.


----------



## SCSI (Apr 16, 2022)

Pee Cola said:


> Knowing that I have the plans and means to an hero if things get too much and there's no coming back from it. It's counterintuitive, but knowing I have the means to opt out at any time helps keep me going. Brian Griffin gets it.



Ultimately and unironically, this.  Only real difference is I don't keep the pistol in a safe deposit box, and I'd choose rum or absinthe for a last drink instead of scotch.

On a less grim note that usually cuts it for the day to day "fuck my life" factor, technology.  VR and AI in particular have both made advances in the last 6 years that I had been dreaming of since the IBM x286 era, and with BigScience 176B currently in training as a truly open-source answer to OpenAI's DaVinci, and Deepmind's recent discoveries on optimising models, I'd say I'm within about 2 years of being able to host a copy of something on par with that magnificent AI on local hardware. I'd rather not rope before pulling that off, and maybe somehow contributing to that goal.

*DISCLAIMER --* Drunkposting.  But as the Romans said,_ in vino __rum__ veritas_...


----------



## Shidoen (Apr 16, 2022)

I found a nice looking car,


----------



## Exister (Apr 16, 2022)

The thought that one day the problems I'm having now will seem as silly and small as the problems I've had in the past.


Secret Asshole said:


> ...


I appreciate your soul


Mega Man 2 Intro - NES said:


> I just want to say that I always give your posts attention for the right reasons. You're a genuine person and that is noticed. And in general you help others just by being that genuine person, but specifically you will help others (including me) by posting this. This sounds a bit gay and cringe but it's late and you know what I mean.


Don't apologize for having emotions little boy it's okay


----------



## Mega Man II Intro - GB (Apr 16, 2022)

Exister said:


> Don't apologize for having emotions little boy it's okay


So am I allowed you to call you a nigger by your own rules? Is that okay? Fuck it I'm going to post it anyway.


----------



## Thiletonomics (Apr 16, 2022)

Dark humor, and laughing at other people's misery that they caused on their own, will go a long way to make dark times easier to deal with.


----------



## Prophetic Spirit (Apr 16, 2022)

Well, i need to still finish my trilogy of novels; playing old shit with modern hardware and eating exotic things.
I had a existencial crisis in my youth and the only solution to that was simple: just keep pushing forward.


----------



## Exister (Apr 16, 2022)

Mega Man 2 Intro - NES said:


> So am I allowed you to call you a nigger by your own rules? Is that okay? Fuck it I'm going to post it anyway.


Gotta be edgy on the edgy forum I guess


----------



## mickey339 (Apr 16, 2022)

Either too dumb or positive to not look brightly at the situation.
Castrate me and make me slave for a foreign empire humiliating my family. I would be miserable but incapable of fully realizing or accepting my own suffering.
And yeah, I’ve been there.


----------



## Mega Man II Intro - GB (Apr 16, 2022)

Exister said:


> Gotta be edgy on the edgy forum I guess


Hey, I was drunk, laugh it off she'll still be with ya in the morning...


----------



## Andromeda 0.2 (Apr 16, 2022)

even in my worst days whenever I feel very down I tell myself that "at least i'm still alive" and nothing else matters more than that


----------



## Ow The Edge (Apr 16, 2022)

Spite. Like hell I’m going to check out and leave my children for globohomo to gobble up. I want to see this thing crash and burn before I die.


----------



## Fish Fudge (Apr 16, 2022)

Revenge.


----------



## Wormy (Apr 17, 2022)

Survival instinct. Something just keeps me from doing it.


----------



## E.C.Brunte (Apr 18, 2022)

Weed and my zolof prescription.


----------



## thegooddoctor (Apr 19, 2022)

I’m simple, I feel like no matter how horrible a persons life may be, thé sheer value of ‘living’ is better than being dead, if you die, that’s it, your in that state forever, regardless of whether there is another plane of existence, heaven/hell whatever you wanna believe in to keep you feeling hopeful or what your religion dictates. It’s something you can never come back from, so it’s better live on even when in agony since therés always a possibility  your circumstances could improve and you could derive some joy from life again. 

If your dead your dead, so you can either whine about how things aren’t perfect, or you can make a resolve to improve yourself or the world you see as ugly or unpleasant to yourself, It’s all in your power, cling to life even If you feel your life isn’t worth living, just to experience existence another day. Never Buckle.


----------



## The Gifted Kid (Apr 19, 2022)

Truthfully I'm too curious to see how things will end naturally. It's like reading a bad book or watching a bad movie where you just can't put it down or turn it off. You just need to see how it ends before you can bother doing anything else.


----------



## FoolhardStar (Apr 20, 2022)

The people I care about, and like a lot of people here, spite.


----------



## ZeCommissar (Apr 20, 2022)

I find history fascinating. The stories ours and other peoples ancestors went through for thousands of years sometimes in conditions that couldn't even be imaginable to us in our modern lives. The extremely rapid advancements we have made within the past 200 years when for thousands we just banged rocks together and hunted mammoths, and then stabbed each other with swords and spears for a couple thousand more. Well through a very simplified lenses anyway. I obviously don't know everything about history as well. Learning new stories and struggles is something I enjoy.

What does that have to do with "keeping me going"?

Well I want to see how everything plays out in my lifetime. I hope I get to live at least to 90 so I can look back at all the progress....or lack thereof that we've made. My biggest regret on my deathbed is being mortal and not being able to see the entire future. My personal life is important of course, but I have somewhat gracefully come to terms with the fact that I will be like 99% of humanity in that you will not see my name in the history books at all. I just try to live my life in a decent manner.

Is the world turning to shit? Yeah, but the world has always been shit. Either you died from some disease you thought was a punishment from god before people knew about germ theory, your husband dies in war and now you're the wife/slave of the conquering army, or you're scared nukes are going to fall at any moment and wipe everything you hold dear away. I think the modern doomer is very naive, because he certainly wouldn't have been able to live in the past if he can't handle the present.

Don't get me wrong I don't think the future will be all hope and rainbows. It very well might be dark, dystopian, and miserable but I still want to go through it all because i'm a stubborn bastard. Letting life get me down and biting the bullet would be a bitch move.
If this world wants to beat me down then its going to have to try very hard before I even consider giving up.

IMO there are only 3 reasons a man should ever kill themselves.

1. If you have a very painful, and untreatable chronic condition that is going to be terminal, or it makes your quality of life unbearable. Like endstage cancer
2. To save someone else.
3. You're a soldier in battle and the chances of you escaping are very low, and you have an enemy that treats POWs like shit. Kill as many bastards as you can.

 Most people hopefully will never be in one of those 3 situations.

Secondary reason is that I don't really believe in an afterlife. Even if one does exist this is the only life as me that I will ever get, and I must at least try to make the most of it.


----------



## Gonzalo Lira (Apr 25, 2022)

I'm afraid I would fuck up the suicide, then have to live the rest of my days as a vegetable without any family.


----------



## Frozen in time (Apr 25, 2022)

God


----------



## Herty (Apr 25, 2022)

The desire see where it is all going, where the chips will all fall, see the terror and wonder of history unfold.


----------



## Second-Hand Boat Supplies (Apr 25, 2022)

I posted once before on this thread but I'll add another one. It's honestly kind of stupid, but maybe someone else will click with it too. 

I never put much weight into concerns about the afterlife. My own eternal fate never concerned me really. I thought there would be a vague something but nothing that was relevant or actionable to my life on earth. Then, over the years, people I love died; I started to care about the possibility of another life. Not in the usual, 'I have to make it to heaven to be reunited' sense, but that I have to live an upstanding enough life that I could stand before God and testify to their virtue if they died out of favor with who or whatever judges their souls at the end of time. Hell, I don't know if I'm upstanding enough to even vouch for myself, let alone anyone else, but I can't leave the possibility of improving my character on the table.

This is, admittedly, a bit of a self indulgent hero fantasy and isn't theologically sound by the standards of any serious religion but it does help keep me going.


----------



## Seethecoper (Apr 25, 2022)

Wife and kid on the way, how sad it would make my family, specially my niece, and the dream of owning 10 acres in the woods, where I can move everyone to and be self sufficient while the world fucks itself


----------



## The Nothingness (May 22, 2022)

I finally got around to this thread so here it goes. First off, I would probably procrastinate doing the deed since I would want to get rid of any possessions I have and leave nothing for my next of kin to deal with. The second reason is relates to my Catholic upbringing and one could say is cowardice/fear. Even though I am becoming  cynical in recent years, a part of me still thinks there is some kind of afterlife and that leaves me scared of what awaits based on my last action. It's ironic since an hero has been regarded as the coward's way out.


----------



## Quantum Diabetes (May 23, 2022)

I’m waiting for the fourth wave of ska


----------



## PipTheAlchemist (May 23, 2022)

Big booty bitches and hoes


----------



## BiggerChungus (May 23, 2022)

Faith and family.


----------



## Nut-Roaster the 2nd (May 25, 2022)

If I go, my SO will go; and likewise. Our relationship was forged in the fires of drama, pain, and friendship. Like fun we'll leave each other to the madness around us.
Basically, love keeps me going. And spite for the rest of the World.


----------



## Spud (May 25, 2022)

I refuse to be outlived by people like Ethan Ralph and Nickacado Avacado. Also trees and flowers are pretty cool


----------



## Atatata (May 30, 2022)

It got easier when my parents came clean about my extended family's mental health history. I guess it made it easier to seperate irrational thoughts from myself.

That being said, I do have a plan that if both parents were to die and I have nothing else going on, I'll off myself in the woods or some shit.


----------



## Shidoen (May 30, 2022)

I need money to get a haircut.


----------



## Queenfaggo (May 30, 2022)

I don't even know anymore.


----------



## snakkkesss (May 30, 2022)

LSD
dont knock it before you try it and dont abuse it


----------



## Larry David's Crypto Fund (May 31, 2022)

Thinking about how my dogs would whine and paw and try to get me to come back.


----------



## Hybrid Hubris (May 31, 2022)

Discovering new things on the internet or in real life is fun. When I feel bad about things I go out and explore a new place in the real world. Or I play a video game I haven't before and have fun. When things suck it is best to do something other than being lethargic and doing nothing


----------



## Nick Gars (May 31, 2022)

Certain people in my life. Beyond that, I've been beaten down by this world enough that now I refuse to let it overcome me. As the saying goes "I would rather die standing, than live kneeling". There's also a very intense desire to watch all the vile fucks who have ruined this world eventually taste the bitter anguish they bestow upon everyone else. Even if I lose everyone and everything, I will march on, spitting, kicking, cursing, lashing out at these bastards until the bitter end. 

Call it spite, anger, hatred, conviction, willpower, whatever. I've long since reached the point of being fed up. Even when everything has become ashes, I will remain to piss on their fucking grave.


----------



## Plunkie (Jun 1, 2022)

God, really. Knowing that someone has my back when nobody else does. Knowing that doing something good benefits your relationship to a higher power makes you feel good. That all trials, tribulations, sufferings here are temporary compared to the everlasting salvation found in the afterlife by grace through faith in Christ.

I used to be an edgy satanist back in the day lmao. Read a lot of LaVey, etc...but after a while realized it wasn't as empowering as it was complete bitterness towards beauty in the world. Granted it feels terrible to see things go against the word of the Lord, it's still better than believing you're made of stardust and are essentially nonessential to life.


----------



## Your Starter for 10 (Jun 1, 2022)

I tell myself I bear witness, but the real answer is it's obvoiusly my programming.  That and I lack the constitution for suicide.


----------



## Dr. Henry Armitage (Jun 1, 2022)

I've got responsibilities to my family and pets. If it wasn't for that I wouldn't see the next sun set.


Your Starter for 10 said:


> I tell myself I bear witness, but the real answer is it's obvoiusly my programming.  That and I lack the constitution for suicide.


This was my first thought when I saw this question


----------



## Incorrect Password (Jun 1, 2022)

Honestly? Family and friends.


----------



## Neurotypical Mantis (Jun 1, 2022)

my cats would miss me


----------



## tehpope (Jun 1, 2022)

Exister said:


> Don't apologize for having emotions little boy it's okay


----------



## Hyperborean Fried Rice (Jun 1, 2022)

I'm my mom's only child and she would be heartbroken and never be the same if I offed myself. I can't do that to her. Suicide is sadistic and selfish. People DO love you.

Today might suck.
Tomorrow might not.
Only one way to find out, BE THERE.


----------



## Law (Jun 4, 2022)

I'm married. This prevents me from committing suicide, since that would probably traumatize my partner.
I do think about it practically everyday though. I have a few plans, some more elaborate than others. It would solve so many of my problems.


----------



## PittyKitty (Jun 4, 2022)

Alcohol, benzos and you lovely kiwi farmers.

Also cutting veins hurts more they show you in films. Those fuckers are hard to dig into. Heard from a friend.


----------



## Biggusstickus (Jun 4, 2022)

Lovely Kiwi farmers, and eventually everything ends. Even Evil people who make your lives miserable will end. Also for people who are so sure their going to heaven for being close to god for not eating meat on Friday, they sure are sure their going to hell.

Fun fact, the reason why evil people rise up so high in society, and despite getting away with the crap they do, is so people can know what evil is like, point and see what scumbags they really are. Like a lighthouse of retardation attracting moths to the flame. Lolcows but with money and suits. 

Like Lolcows whose antics are documented on Kiwifarms so we can laugh, learn what not to do in life, fulfill our curiosity, or all of the above.


----------



## Cilleystring (Jun 4, 2022)

Being a particular demographic, me simply existing pisses off the worlds most unhinged craziest lunatics, so for that reason alone I will never contemplate suicide. As long as my mere presence enrages people I'm never going willingly.


----------



## Narcotics (Jun 4, 2022)

I don't feel like ceasing to exist, not yet.


----------



## CumLouderGraduate (Jun 4, 2022)

I want to piss on my enemies grave


----------



## Rome's rightful successor (Jun 6, 2022)

Faith, Family, Friends. The small things in life and the belief that if we manage to overcome the people in power that we might be able to build a better world. 
When I was born, the umbilical cord wrapped around my neck and the only reason why I am alive is a miraculous C-section surgery. The fact that that happened is what makes me grateful to be alive.


----------



## Burner of the East (Jun 8, 2022)

At this point, I don't even know why I still persist. Maybe it's because there's something out there waiting for me. Maybe I'll become some kind of renowned artist and writer in the future. Or maybe I have some greater purpose I wouldn't know of until I get there. Just waiting for a self-fulfilling prophecy I guess. Which is heavily maladaptive.

I would've committed die a long time ago if it weren't for my seemingly inherent nature to persist. I still want to die to this day especially since I've wasted a lot of years in my life for nothing. I probably live for nothing. My existence was probably a mistake and that my family never should've existed in the first place. I've got nothing going for me. I don't have much of a future to look forward to. And yet I persist.

I don't know why. But part of me thinks that maybe things will get better someday. Maybe I'll become a better version of myself. Maybe I'll be able to pick up new skills and spend more time with my hobbies. Yet another part of me thinks that we'll live through another historical moment where we finally end up nuking ourselves to atomic dust. Maybe I'll end up with a terminal disease out of nowhere. Maybe I'll lose everything I find value in. 

Maybe I'm curious where this life will lead to. Maybe there's still something for me to do. I don't know. 

I've been through many lows already and I've found myself in yet another low. But this time around I'll make it work. Hopefully. Maybe that's it. Hope. Well who knows really. What could possibly happen in this circus we call life. We only have one shot at this. It would be a waste having gone far only for it to abruptly end because of a temporary malaise. There's no afterlife. Maybe there is. But no one's gone back to tell me so.

I don't know why all of this exists. But I think it would be worth it to live long enough to make a profound reason why. One way or another, we'll all find our own worth. And you best hope that maybe it wasn't for nothing at all.


----------



## Beverly Sutphin (Jun 10, 2022)

Honestly, spite. Yeah, I know it's a simple answer, but about 85% of my life, it was people always doubting my skills and making me feel less than zero. I want to live long enough to piss on those people's grave and to tell those dick holes, that despite their negative talk, I succeeded. In many ways, I have. Just gotta get through this extra hump to rub it in their glass dick pieholes.


----------



## Eggplant Wizard (Jun 11, 2022)

A desire for revenge.


----------



## The Emperor Skeksis (Jun 11, 2022)

Anger and spite. Unironically. It's depressing how well that works, but at least I know I will never harm myself or become depressed. I just get angrier.


----------



## Roxanne Wolf (Jun 11, 2022)

When I'm in my lowest spots, one man with one goal keeps me going... 


I do it for him, our internet freedom fighter


----------



## SCRAM (Jun 14, 2022)

It would be selfish of myself to commit suicide when I could spend my time being productive for humanity, albeit miserable.

Perhaps others will see my misery and avoid the mistakes I've made.


----------



## Meriasek (Jun 14, 2022)

The wish to not leave my family alone just yet.
The desire to see large scale collapse and suffering, and having a good laugh. 
Or the potential that things might turn out well.


----------



## The Great Chandler (Jun 14, 2022)

Burner of the East said:


> At this point, I don't even know why I still persist. Maybe it's because there's something out there waiting for me. Maybe I'll become some kind of renowned artist and writer in the future. Or maybe I have some greater purpose I wouldn't know of until I get there. Just waiting for a self-fulfilling prophecy I guess. Which is heavily maladaptive.
> 
> I would've committed die a long time ago if it weren't for my seemingly inherent nature to persist. I still want to die to this day especially since I've wasted a lot of years in my life for nothing. I probably live for nothing. My existence was probably a mistake and that my family never should've existed in the first place. I've got nothing going for me. I don't have much of a future to look forward to. And yet I persist.
> 
> ...


----------



## Seanut Arbuckle (Jun 14, 2022)

Hanging out with friends in real life, church, a little bit of spite for the people who would like me to give into despair, and areas of the internet like this forum. When things are bad its I can tell myself  "well at least I am not Ethan Ralph".


----------



## Angry Alt Right Nerd (Jun 15, 2022)

I like eating food


----------



## Secret Asshole (Jun 15, 2022)

I know I already posted, but I found an even better one: Ethan Ralph will have outlived you. Do you want that? A living mound of congealed fat outliving you?


----------



## Osmosis Jones (Jun 15, 2022)

When no other reason is left, I remind myself that being here for the cataclysm of man would be pretty dope.


----------



## Pholidota (Jul 24, 2022)

The last time I hugged my father wasn't tight enough, and I've got to be around for the next time.


----------



## Feefee81093 (Jul 24, 2022)

I endured a sudden breakup in 2020 right around when covid spread. I couldn't even visit my mother for fear of her preexisting health issues. I got into cringe and lol cows. That humor manifested itself into the world around me and I started to appreciate when things go horribly wrong. I just laugh because of course things went to shit. It's either hilariously predictable or baffling that it could even transpire in the way that it does. 

In time everything passes. You just have to keep pushing forward.


----------



## Puff (Jul 24, 2022)

An unwarranted and undeserved sense of self-importance.


----------



## Jabba2988 (Jul 26, 2022)

Roxanne Wolf said:


> When I'm in my lowest spots, one man with one goal keeps me going...
> View attachment 3378030
> I do it for him, our internet freedom fighter


Fat queer retard nully


----------



## WolfeTone (Jul 26, 2022)

Momma didn't raise no bitch


----------



## Quantum Diabetes (Jul 28, 2022)

There might be a new series of Red Dwarf, I can’t miss out on that.


----------



## Skitarii (Jul 28, 2022)




----------



## AngeloTheWizard (Jul 29, 2022)

Honestly, I kind of end up reflecting on what I've already accomplished. Nothing huge but small things, like having my own apartment, having paid off my car loan and knowing I could do it again. Plus I have other hobbies, like my guitar, a bit of video editing, a bit of sword fighting, I like seeing myself getting better. 

Guess at the end of it all, I know it gets better if you actually put some work in. It's a good feeling.


----------



## Miss Misery (Jul 29, 2022)

There were about 20 results.


----------



## DDBCAE CBAADCBE (Jul 29, 2022)

Spite and anger.


----------



## Absurdist Laughter (Jul 29, 2022)

My gluttonous, jewish greed.


----------



## Johan Schmidt (Jul 29, 2022)

Unironically, I don't really get the question. People who have any sort of strong feelings post puberty are fucking weird. You do things because you do things, there's no emotion involved lol.


----------



## PipTheAlchemist (Jul 29, 2022)

WolfeTone said:


> Momma didn't raise no bitch


But she did raise a pussy


----------



## DDBCAE CBAADCBE (Jul 29, 2022)

Johan Schmidt said:


> Unironically, I don't really get the question. People who have any sort of strong feelings post puberty are fucking weird. You do things because you do things, there's no emotion involved lol.


Have you considered that you’re the outlier in that? It is in fact you who are “fucking weird” as you put it for not having emotions. Seems like a serious psychological issue that might be worth looking into.


----------



## Johan Schmidt (Jul 29, 2022)

DDBCAE CBAADCBE said:


> Have you considered that you’re the outlier in that? It is in fact you who are “fucking weird” as you put it for not having emotions. Seems like a serious psychological issue that might be worth looking into.


Nah, psychology isn't a real science. Hasn't bothered me before, so it's hardly a problem.


----------



## Don't Tread on Me (Jul 29, 2022)

I am of the opinion that depression does not cause suicide. Tons of people are depressed. I think suicidal ideation is a reaction to trauma. 

So it's not "what keeps you going?" That's the default. Something has to happen to push you over the edge.


----------



## Sunwhisker (Jul 29, 2022)

in my darkest state? pure spite. ppl wanted me to want to die (im being hyperbolic) so i was like " these cringe ppl want me to kms ill stay alive and positive to piss them off" and like. it worked? ofc gaslighting myself into being happy despite traumatic shet happening to me on the daily fucked me up to a degree. but hey at least im still here and see the value in my life <3


----------



## Chuck McGill (Jul 30, 2022)

The knowledge that my very existence as a male that has not chopped off his dick and wandered further left politically than Stalin makes a cohort of the population seethe and mald.


----------



## Stan (Jul 30, 2022)

Wine and weed and Bibles.


----------



## PipTheAlchemist (Jul 30, 2022)

Sunwhisker said:


> ppl wanted me to want to die (im being hyperbolic)


No you're not, lmao. Killing yourself would make us all happy


----------



## White_N (Jul 30, 2022)

*Hate. *
I won't let the bastards I hate outlive me.


----------



## Johan Schmidt (Jul 30, 2022)

Stan said:


> Wine and weed and Bibles.


Bibles? As in plural? How hard are you reading them that you need more than one?


----------

